
73 Mind-Blowing Implications of Driverless Cars and Trucks - hackerbeat
https://medium.com/hult-business-school-draft/73-mind-blowing-implications-of-a-driverless-future-58d23d1f338d
======
schoen
You can also compare
[http://www.templetons.com/brad/robocars/](http://www.templetons.com/brad/robocars/)
(which he started writing years ago when self-driving car technology was still
at a considerably earlier stage). It contains a whole lot of predictions about
these impacts.

I appreciate that Brad also thought about the negative parts, which some
writers on the subject don't examine in as much detail:

[http://www.templetons.com/brad/robocars/downsides.html](http://www.templetons.com/brad/robocars/downsides.html)

------
squeakynick
It will also turn pedestrians into jerks!
[http://datagenetics.com/blog/january42017/index.html](http://datagenetics.com/blog/january42017/index.html)

